# Alabama Inshore Championship



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

Don't know if a lot of people know about this over here on this site, so i figured i would post it up for everyone. First annual Alabama Inshore Championship. Tons of prizes, cash, and trophies.. going to be a great event! tournament series kicks off this saturday in dauphin island. we will be having a captains meeting this friday night at Tacky Jacks (in mobile) on the causeway across from the battleship. here is a flier and the rules.

Tickets can be bought online (http://www.alabamahungerrelief.com/), at one of our designated ticket outlets, or at captains meeting friday night!


 OFFICIAL RULES​*Alabama Inshore Championship Fishing Tournament Trail*​Tournament dates:
1.  *April 21, 2012* at Dauphin Island- Isle Dauphine (Dauphin Island Golf Course)
2.  *June 23, 2012* at Fly Creek Marina in Fairhope
3.  *August 18, 2012* at Fowl River Marina on D.I.P.
4.  *September 15, 2012* at Roughwater Bait & Tackle in Bayou La Batre
5.  *October 13, 2012* at Causeway Five Rivers (Invitational Championship)
All weigh-ins will take place beginning at 3 p.m. until 4 p.m. After 4pm, you cannot weigh in.
Tournament Format: The tournament will have two categories.​*Inshore Slam:* Largest creel weight composed of one slot redfish (pinch tail, jaw closed, one flip – over 26” on Golden Rule is disqualified, on the line is ok), one speckled trout, and one flounder (all three are not mandatory). If lacking species, you can still weigh in the other species you caught and it will count toward your total creel weight. For instance, one person weighs in a small flounder, small redfish, and small speckled trout and the total weight is eight pounds, another person weighs in one speckled trout and one redfish, so your total weight is 10 lbs. Since the two-fish weight is heavier, they place before the former catch.
*Point System:* 
1 point per lb. (measured to 100th of ounce)
5 pts for anyone who brings in all three species. (Slam-Speckled Trout/Slot Redfish/Flounder)
All points throughout the trail are cumulative! The top 30 teams will fish the championship tournament in Oct. and all tournament points will count along with the championship points! 

*Speckled Trout Jackpot:* Largest one speckled trout, payout for first place only. Only 1 fish per boat will be allowed to weigh in. All trout weighed in will be examined and marked. No extra points will be given to Jackpot winner.

*Baits/Presentation:* Rod and reel only, live or artificial baits.
*Entrance Fee:* $25 per person for Inshore Slam category, $25 per boat for speckled trout jackpot. In order to purchase jackpot ticket, an Inshore Slam ticket must also be purchased.
*Payout:* For Inshore Slam category—*50% cash payout* will be divided between first through fifth places; prizes will also be included with some places. _First through fifth place will be awarded._
*Speckled Trout Jackpot:* *80% payout* (payout for first place only)
*Launch:* Any open Alabama launch *Boundaries:* Alabama state waters
*Tournament open to all Alabama Fishing License Holders*
*Captain’s Meetings- will be held at 6pm the Friday before each tournament at Tacky Jacks on the Causeway. At least one representative from each team must register their team at the captain’s meetings. *
*Tournament time:* 5am until 3:00 p.m.​*The tie breaker goes to the first person who weighed in that day. Each team has a team name or number. A mandatory captain’s meeting will be held before each tournament so that each team planning to fish the tournament must check in their team and their team members. If the meeting is missed, you may still fish and qualify to win but the points for that tournament is forfeited. One team member may be substituted only during the series as long as one original team member is present to fish and the substitute has his own ticket. Points will go to teams, not individuals. Also, the team must be on our registered list in order to weigh in and be awarded points. Teams may register at any point before the last regular tournament and fish the remainder of events. A permanent partner change may only be made prior to the start of the second tournament with all points retained.
*Note:* *All winners will be given a polygraph the Monday following each tournament in order to receive awards and prizes. Results of their polygraph is final. Polygraphs will be given at Hunter Security. Call Kerry *380-7445 to make appointment. Hunter Security, 28228 North Main Street, Daphne, AL 36526


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang I'd love to get in on this, just don't know if I could do all the dates to qualify for the final. I don't wanna do something half-a$$. If anyone else is doing this or wants to do this and wants someone else as a co-angler or take my boat let me know. I may be able to.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

you can still fish the tournaments as individual tournaments to win prizes and cash if u cant fish all of them.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok cool. If anyone would like to get together on some of these let me know!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Al. Inshore Championship --Team BT and Country*

*Al. Inshore Championship--Team BT and Country*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Thu Apr 19, 2012 4:22 pm 
This Saturday Team "BT66 and Country" will fish the Alabama Inshore Championship







. We hope to fish all 5 Tournaments--Going to be a lot of fun.







The Fishing report will be posted on here. Stay Tuned--much more to follow-







---------BT66/Country


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

basstracker come say hey to me at the weigh in or captains meeting.. would love to finally put a face with the name.. ill be the tall shaggy hair guy going over the rules and such at the captains meeting... thanks, hunter maples


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be fishing it too, hope to meet you both. 
-Jonathan


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

had a great turnout tonight with about 40-50 boats registered.. a bunch of ppl didn't show for the captains meeting which they will be forfeiting their points in the tourny series... so if you plan on fishing in the future you MUST come to the captains meeting and regrister... good luck to everyone and be safe!!!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ala. Inshore Championship---4/21/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Sun Apr 22, 2012 6:54 am 
Country and i fished the Inshore Tournament yesterday and had a lot of fun. We didnt finish in the top 5 or the money but we maybe could have if we had got the Big Speck--really big--that country called up on top water early in the morning. But he did catch the Red and Speck and i caught the Flounder which made our Grand Slam Weighin. We fished in Little Lagoon-Bon Secour and Oyster Bay and used Top Water- Gulp and Live Bait to catch our fish. I might add that when we took out or the water at 1:30 the Big Speck bite was the best it had been all day. Looking forward to the June Tournament.--------------------BT66
As soon as the standing are released i will post them on here--------
Free Pic at---------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I Watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah two
Todays Date 4/21/12
Total All Species Of Fish Caught to Date This Year By BT66-----335
Total Reds Caught This Trip ------1-----YTD----- 41
Total Specks Caught This Trip ----3---YTD -----190
Total Bass Caught This Trip------- 0--YTD------ 70
Total Fish Tagged This Trip--------0---YTD------58


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ala Inshore Champ--June 23------4/23/12*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Mon Apr 23, 2012 8:03 pm 
The results are in---------BT and Country came in 6 Place--only .27 out of the money-------------BT66


----------

